# Where to buy probiotics in the UK



## babylon5 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi, I've suffered from abdominal pain, IBS-C for about 3 years. I have been taking Dr Ohirra 12 plus pro biotics, found this forum site with info on probiotics and Bifidobacterium infantis 35624.Can anyone recommend where I can buy products in the UK with Bifidobacterium infantis 35624, I want to try this out and see if it's better than Dr Ohirra.Thanks.


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't know specifics, but I'd say the best place to buy probiotics over here is www.biocare.co.uk. Personally I've never found them to be of any benefit, but I know these have a good reputation. Quick delivery too.


----------



## babylon5 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks Claire


----------



## neukoln (Jun 14, 2010)

You could try these guys. They can be bought directly from them, online. They don't say which specific B. infantalis it is, however you can email them to ask. I emailed them about something else and they got back to me quite quickly.N x


----------

